# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  (Продам) The Humble Indie Bundle

## gamer-55

*The Humble Frozenbyte Bundle для Steam*
*В пак входят Trine, Shadowgrounds, Shadowgrounds:Survivor и Jack Claw, Splot.*


*Купить онлайн по 30 рублей за ключ*




*The Humble Indie Bundle #2  для Steam*
*В пак входят Osmos, Braid, Machinariumи Revenge of the Titans*


*Купить онлайн по 100 рублей за ключ*


*[NEW] The Humble Indie Bundle #3 :*
*В пак входят: Crayon Physics Deluxe, Cogs, VVVVVV, Hammerfight, And Yet It Moves*


*Купить онлайн по 10 рублей за ключ*

*Мой Steam*

----------


## gamer-55

Мой Стим для связи



> >>>http://steamcommunity.com/id/Gamer_omck<<<

----------


## gamer-55

Мой магазин

----------


## gamer-55

Мой магазин

----------

